# help -- forgot to take out trash before vacation



## laurac5 (Nov 13, 2008)

... and now our trash can (thankfully, the step-on kind with a lid) is filled with bugs. We've put it outside for the night, but what can we do to clean it out? We are currently armed only with Basic H and Borax...


----------



## jrabbit (May 10, 2008)

why can't you dump it and just wash it out? seems uncomplicated to me. am I missing something?


----------



## laurac5 (Nov 13, 2008)

We're in an apartment, so we don't have access to hoses or anything. We already took out the trash bag and wiped down what we could reach of the can, but there are still bugs way down in the bottom, and we're concerned that when we bring it in, we might get infested with bugs.

I'm mostly hoping we might be able to come up with something to use to kill the bugs without fumes. I heard somewhere that ant traps are essentially Borax + Peanut Butter, and I know vinegar is supposed to get rid of fruit flies. But for an infestation this concentrated, I don't know if that's what we want.


----------



## jrabbit (May 10, 2008)

yeah, I'd do borax and/or food grade diatomaceous earth. Are the bugs in your kitchen still? or just in the can? because if just in the can, then hose it out and leave it in the sun.

(sorry, I apparently can NOT read when a baby is nursing!)

I don't think you'll get another infestation while you clean the can out in the shower, if you've gotten rid of the bag and the worst. Bleach "would" work, but really, vinegar or any soap will probably kill them, if you just soak it.


----------



## LVale (May 4, 2004)

Just get some buckets of water and some bleach, pour in trash can, let it sit for a while. Then dump, and repeat and scrub. It is a pain having to carry the water, but I have done it in the past.


----------



## anywaybecause (Jul 9, 2008)

I always clean out my trash cans in the shower. You don't need a hose, just a temporary willingness to deal with the ick. If you have a hand-held nozzle for the shower, it helps, but it's not necessary. I usually use either Simple Green or just plain old dish soap. Use an old toothbrush (or other on-the-verge-of-being-discarded brush) to get into the corners, and if the lid is removable, then taking it off will make your job easier. Dry it very well, especially if it's metal.

And yes, I actually *do* clean my trash cans periodically! One of my quirks.


----------



## Denvergirlie (Oct 22, 2005)

Bath tub

Basic H
Scrub brush/ scrubbie
water

lather, scrub, rinse, repeat

good luck


----------

